# Good night, sweet princess...



## BlackZarak (Apr 18, 2015)

I just lost Crimson, the elder of my merry menagerie. 

I got her and Jezebel from a local pet shelter shortly after my previous pair died of old age. 

She was in my hood the entire day. And I was there with her until the very end. 

I take solace knowing that she lived a good, long life. She made it well over 3 years.

Good night, my sweet princess.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

What a wonderfully long life for your rattie! I am sure she thanks you for taking such great care of her. So sorry for your lose.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

What a beautiful rat, and you are so kind to have given her the best life possible! It's amazing she made it to the 3-year old club


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

She looks like my fellow "Mouse", my first rat, lost him in June, (18 months), she was over 3 years, gotta have a lot of love and memories. Rest well Crimson,, you are loved,


----------



## BlackZarak (Apr 18, 2015)

Cheers, all. I appreciate the positive thoughts. For now, she has been frozen, and will be given a proper burial next Spring. I commissioned a proper coffin for her -- my longtime friend deserved no less. The remaining six are understandably freaking out, but after Crimson passed, I laid her in the cage and allowed them to say their farewell. They seem a little more at peace since, and Overlord has picked up the mantle and became the patriarch.


----------

